# Blue HM X White Female



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Spawn Date: 01/04/16
Hatch Date: 01/05/16
Father: Blue HM that I got in an IBC show/Auction last year
Mother: White female that is *almost* a HM but just under the mark by a tiny bit. She is one of the offspring from my other spawn log here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=598201

















Below is a link to a video of the pair spawning. sorry its kind of low quality.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x83xpURJoGE

















This is a HUGE spawn, several hundred fry. I started daily water changes but may have to change to twice daily water changes just due to the large size of this spawn. They are currently in a 2.5gal tank and are feeding on freshly hatched BBS and Vinegar eels. More photos to follow. 

Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy watching my babies grow as much as I do, only without having to do all the water changes and feedings 

Missina


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Such a gorgeous pair! Can't wait to see the fry! (Is the female opaque or do you think she will colour up?)


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

kitkat67 said:


> Such a gorgeous pair! Can't wait to see the fry! (Is the female opaque or do you think she will colour up?)


I would not say that she is opaque, she *might* change color because some of her sisters have..but Im not sure. She Does have a clear butterfly pattern to her fins to. 

Missina


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

some photos from Jan 4, 2016
This is honestly a very large spawn. So far I think that all the fry are single tail. The mother of this spawn was 100% het for DT so the male must not carry the gene. The fry are a lot older now than in the following photos..I need to get some updated ones but I have just been to busy lately!

















This last photo is a group of photos taken on my microscope and then pasted together of one of the fry that was sucked up during tank cleaning. 









Missina


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Subbing. Beautiful male! I’d love to get my hands on a fish like him!!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So cool! I love taking critters from the tank to look under our school's microscopes! Roughly how big do you think your spawn is?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Missinasworld said:


> Spawn Date: 01/04/16





Missinasworld said:


> some photos from Jan 4, 2016


Huh?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

The OP probably meant Jan 14th.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Oh man that male is beautiful. Looks like theyre growing well, cant wait to see them all grown up!


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Hehe sory those photos were from after the 6th. I put the wrong date on them...thats what i get for editing photos while doing water changes!

As to how big this spawn is...i have already culled a bunch..but there are well over 200 still in the tank. 


Missina


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Well guys sorry for the long time without updates. I had a few issues and sad to saw I lost all but 15 from this spawn. I was pretty bummed. everything seemed to go wrong at once. 1st the water coming out of my tap became super deadly and I lost several adult and juvenile fish (bettas, gouramis, cory cats and so on). After getting a water quality report from my utilities company, doing lots of tests on my water, the only thing I could say for sure was that my pH jumped up to the high 8's (almost 9!), and my TDS went up to the low 200's. this does NOT explain the deaths of the fish though. While I was dealing with this, I found some really nice plants that I thought I would add to the fry and community tanks to. Then I started to notice the fry were not growing despite eating, and one day hundreds of them were dead in the fry tank. I noticed little specs on them, no ich, but something darker. I thought it was flukes and treated them for it. but it was no use. more died. I took a few of the poor dying fry and put them under the microscope. it was not flukes but velvet. not a single LPS within 30minute drive of my house carried meds to treat velvet, so I ordered meds online and put the fry in the dark until they arrived. but the damage had ben done and I was down to 15. Still, those 15 are finally beginning to grow again. My best guess is that the parasite came in on the plants. I treated pretty much all my tanks except the one with my crayfish. this was my 1st battle with velvet ever. I treated it with cupramine from seachem.
here is a photo from one of the fry that helped me to ID the parasite. 
http://missina.net/fish/fishphotos/010416_SplendenSpawn/velvet3.jpg'
And here are a few pics of the survives today:









































And that is not all. After treating the adults to (just to be safe), I reconditioned the pair and they spawned this week and the babies hatched this morning. This time I set them up in a 5gal tank instead of a 2.5 because I was hoping for another HUGE spawn. I was not far off. there are not as many as the first spawn, but pretty darn close. 
























this shows the fry on the inside of the cup, but there were just as many on the outside to  I am hoping for at least 250 fry. 









I'm still really bummed about the 1st spawn. but at least the male and female are still great and were ready to go. dad is going to take a break for a while and then I will be spawning him again though. I was hoping that I could have entered some of his offspring in a show last month, but it didn't happen due to their slower than normal growth thanks to parasites and water issues. 

anywho, thanks for reading 

Missina


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Awe so sorry about the little ones  At least you can respawn! Look on. The bright side


----------



## Thalanaya (Feb 25, 2016)

Awe what an emotional roller coaster, So upsetting to lose them all but happy more spawned. Keeping fingers crossed for smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

sorry about what happened to your fry, i hate parasites during fry hood, they always ruin everything, good luck on the 2nd spawn


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

liamthen said:


> sorry about what happened to your fry, i hate parasites during fry hood, they always ruin everything, good luck on the 2nd spawn


Its just never fun and it was totally my fault. I do not normally introduce random plants into my tanks without doing a hot to cold dip on them first. But I messed up and lost a lot of fry that were very important. at least 15 survived and are doing good. and the dad is doing a great job with his new batch. they should be free swimming soon 

Missina


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Photos from 03/09/16:
I was trying to get a shot of the male putting fry up in his nest, but I was unable to. but I did get some really cool macro photos

























Photos from 03/11/16
The fry are free swimming now and are doing really great. I have been feeding them vinegar eels and a tiny amount of freshly hatched BBS. 

























I have had to work the last few days, but so far things are looking pretty good. The male is in a divided 10gal right now and also doing really well. He went from being a male that I never thought would spawn, to being a great dad 2 times now  

Missina


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

it never fail to amuse me even after so many spawns, on how really tiny betta's fry are then after 3 months they grow to be adult like, very nice crystal clear photos!!


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Update: 03/21/16
So far so good with the new spawn. I have had some die but water quality is good and I have been examine fry under the microscope weekly to ensure no parasites cause issues again. I haven't really taken to many photos of these babies, but I do have a few of the older spawn.
The older spawn has about 15 to 20 that lived through the velvet attack. I can say for sure 1 is a male. they are still pretty tiny, but I am seeing all the shades of blue that I had hoped for!








This is the largest and longest finned baby in the group. also has a temper to. I think I need to jar him pretty soon.

























At this rate, the younger fry will probably catch up to their older sibs in a few short weeks. I'm blaming their slow growth on the parasite attack because the younger fry are growing normally and these guys started to grow again after the parasites were killed off. 
Betta fry are always easer to photograph when they are super tiny and then when they are adults. for some reason, the inbetween times is always harder for me lol

Missina


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Fascinating! So sorry about your first batch but awesome a few survived and you were able to get a second spawn. 

I'm new to all of this, but am trying to learn as fast as I can! I'd love try at least one breeding in a few years when we move and have more room.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Update: 03/22/16
Yesterday I was able to get a few photos of the younger spawn. I don't know why, but I really like this first photo. the betta fry was trying to get something from the water surface but I am not sure what

















the little black spots are pigment cells  these babies are all going to be blue or green like the older spawn

















You can't really see it in these photos, but the little ones are already showing ventral fins. their dad has HUGE and lovely ventrals. 

Thanks for all the comments and looks 

Missina


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Awe!!! How old are the new babies now? So cute!!


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

SusieG said:


> Awe!!! How old are the new babies now? So cute!!



They hatched on march 8th, so just under 3 weeks old 

Missina


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Updates! I think over half he surviving fry from the 1st spawn are MALES  I have almost every shade of blue plus a few multies and a marble. and I am in LOVE with all of them so far! They are developing ventral fins just like their father!!! Im really grinning from ear to ear so far 








































The ones above are still in a 10gal tank together with a few sword tail fry. the ones below have been jarred for over a week now.
























I tried to get them to flare for me but they were more interested in me than the mirror. they are VERY food motivated and follow me whenever I come into the room..just like puppies! I'm waiting for their bodies to catch up to their fins right now. they are still on the small side but growing fast. 

As to the younger spawn, they are also growing. I don't have any photos of them from today but I do have one from April 1st. and its not an april fools photo. 
This little bugger was EATING a few fry a day. I was finding half fry and half dead fry every day for a week. The spawn has since ben moved from a 5gal tank to a 10gal tank FILLED with so many plants that I can hardly get any photos of them, and the cannibalism has stopped. 

















Thats it for now. My guess from the older spawn is that the male probably carries the melano gene- since i have a few steel blue and multies in there. I really want to breed one of his daughters back to him and see what other genes come out. But thats still a while away. 

Missina


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

omg, idk what to say, good job catching that moment!! that explain how sometimes fry number getting less and less although the there's no sign of diseases.

i like those male at the older spawn, the outer ray is very long


----------



## StephLove (Apr 11, 2016)

All I have to say is WOW! The parents and babies are gorgeous!


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Look at all the BABIES!!!! :grin:


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

The older spawn are all sexed and all the males are jarred. so there were something around 25-27 fry that lived and out of those 13 are males and are all jarred. I have them in half gallon ball jars so its really hard to get good photos. After this weekend they will be moved to divided 10gal tanks (5 to a 10gal tank). I just have a few males that are going to new homes and some that are going to an auction on Saturday at the Aquatic club of Pasco County. So these photos are the only OK ones I have really gotten from the jarred males..and they are not even the best ones!








I really do not care for the red wash in this male, but otherwise he looks pretty OK for a super delta tail








this is a horrible photo, but he is a nice little halfmoon when he is not swimming while flaring. this is one of my favs from the spawn. 

I also have 1 really nice looking white and blue marble male that I named Cloud Jumper (he is actually the only male I have that has a name..go figure). but he is in a jar and I cannot get a good photo of him at this time. I switched my fish over to 3/4 RO/DI water to 1/4 treated tap water and so far, only the largest and 1st jarred male from this spawn has any type of fin curling (he was kept in hard tap water for longer than the rest). 
They are still pretty small but growing. they had some major set backs early in life so Im letting them take their time 

As to the younger spawn, they are growing and doing great. I am getting ready to start jarring them next! I see a lot more multies in this spawn and there are a lot more offspring then the 1st spawn from this pair (thanks to not having velvet!). The fry cannibalism has stopped for now, thankfully! 
I will take more photos later on. but thats it for now. 

Missina


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The second guy is a pretty little halfmoon. I bet he'll be a stunner like his dad.


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Fenghuang said:


> The second guy is a pretty little halfmoon. I bet he'll be a stunner like his dad.


I think you are correct there . Im also going to spawn the father to one of his daughters in a few more weeks. He just spawned with a black non melano hm female yesterday. Si i will give him maybe a month to recoop, spawn him to one of his best looking daughters and then i will probably retire him to a nice display tank..he has earned it!

Missina


----------



## Tinifishy (May 10, 2016)

What a great spawn log... Any chance you'd be willing to share what type of camera and micro lens your using ?


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

Tinifishy said:


> What a great spawn log... Any chance you'd be willing to share what type of camera and micro lens your using ?


The camera is a canin eos 50d and i use a canon 100mm macro lens and a 28-135mm is usm lens  

Missina


----------



## Tinifishy (May 10, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------

